
PinePhone – Multi-Boot of 9 distros on a single SD card - reddotX
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NqyuKysK6ag&feature=emb_title
======
bobobob420
Now that’s hot. I don’t know what I would do with this ability but I suddenly
have the desire to exchange cash for it

~~~
megous
Haha, you can. :)
[https://xnux.eu/contribute.html](https://xnux.eu/contribute.html)

------
reddotX
[https://xnux.eu/p-boot/](https://xnux.eu/p-boot/)

[https://xnux.eu/log/](https://xnux.eu/log/)

